
On tour of UW station, Inslee backs $15B tax plan for more light rail - jseliger
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/transportation/inslee-touts-need-for-light-rail-backs-15-billion-to-expand-line/
======
jseliger
This is very _Zero to One_ :

 _“A bridge, or a light-rail system, is a monument to optimism,” he said.
“Traffic congestion is bad and can only get worse. I am confident we can solve
the problem.”_

I wonder if Inslee has read the book.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I don't think anyone who has not read Thiel's book will understand what you
mean. Can you clarify?

